# Mobile lost.. Need Help....



## Kalyan (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi friends..

      I had a SE k750i. yesterday, I lost as someone had snatched it from my hand while I was talking on it. I just wanna know if there is any process by which I can trace the location/ retrieve my lost cell phone. I got my IMEI no. with me.

      I lodged a police complaint. The irony was that I could not see the bike no. they were riding as it was dark. The sim was removed after the snatch as it reported a switch off after immediate call to my no. Is there a way to trace out the number (even if he has changed the operator) by using the IMEI No.?

      Please help and this could even help poor souls losing their mobiles.

      If possible suggest any other gadgets/tools to safegaurd the mobiles.

                         Thanx for all ur extending help..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 4, 2007)

You can report the IMEI no. to the operator and maybe the police, but its not gonna help you at all. They hardly agree to help you trace an IMEI.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2007)

u can make a complaint to the police.... if they recover ny cell fones they ll check it up n give it back to u if its urs... and dont expect ny help from the operator...
all in all there s no hope of getting ur fone back... so just forget abt it ... sorry...


----------



## dareprasanna (Jan 4, 2007)

An IMEI number-The International Mobile Equipment Identity (IMEI) number is an international identity number used to uniquely identify a mobile phone. 
The 15-digit IMEI number is an electronic fingerprint transmitted every time 
a phone is used, which reveals the identity of the mobile handset.

How can I find out my IMEI number? IMEI numbers are independent of the phone 
number and are usually written underneath the battery or on the back of the 
handset. Mobile phone users can also check their 15 digit IMEI number by 
dialling *#06# on their mobile handset. Mobile phone owners should make a 
note of their IMEI number and keep the details in a safe place.

If u lost your mobile, send an e-mail to cop@vsnl.net with the following 
info.
Your name:
Address:
Phone model:
Make:
Last used No.:
E-mail for communication:
Missed date:
IMEI No.:

"No need to go to police station"

Source: THE HINDU, 13.5.06

Hope you will get your mobile soon....


----------



## panacea_amc (Jan 4, 2007)

Ths Is Some Nice News Prassana Keep It Up!!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice info Prasanna. Reps for you!


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey  dude  now a days  mobile  chor  r  many  we  dont  know  what   to  do  but i  think   there is a software  which  i  have installed frm sme compnay  micro sysytem  this software  send  the  no  which  should be told before  if  your mobiles  sim  card  is changed  i am  using  it its  300 rs  per  year  but i know ts no use bc  one of m  frd  got thats oftare and had gone with the police to the  person  but he was a shop keeper  he told  that  the person has sold the cell   so  he wont give to  me  bc  i  think  using a cell  of 20000 rs  i  can afford  300  rs  yearly we  can  jst  change a little  chance  to get  the celll  so  i  think  u  should  downlod the software


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2007)

there is a free software too.. OTRAN... but how does it matter??? ny1 wit little knowledge of cellfones ll hav the sense to format the cell fone... also once u flash a cellfone there s no way to get it back....
MORAL- be careful wit ur cell n dont think abt gettin it back once its stolen


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jan 4, 2007)

pathinks  dude u  r right  man but mostly chor direstly put their crd bc they still dont know but what ever i think for 300rs its good if u  r using a cell for almost above 15000 as we al use mostly


----------



## Kalyan (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks prasanna..
        That gives a lot hope for me. Atleast I had something to do for my lost cellphone. Thanx for the info. If at all I get my cell back, all the credit goes to u. 
                         Thanx again.......  Hope I'll reply again in this thread with a good news.
                        Kalyan......


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 5, 2007)

I think they do trace it since even i had lost a mobile phone and got it back after a few months. I got call from the police station that my mobile has been recovered and after few formalities it was handed back to me.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2007)

hemant u r damn lucky then.... btw good luck to u too kalyan... hope u get it back...


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> I think they do trace it since even i had lost a mobile phone and got it back after a few months. I got call from the police station that my mobile has been recovered and after few formalities it was handed back to me.


 which country do u live in ....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2007)

@mav .. even in india there is a possibility of such miracles happening wit 1 person out of 100 crores


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2007)

hey hemant why do i get a feeling that the person who took felt ki let it be man only the person who bought the fone can use it and its better to giv it to him *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mrgreen.gif


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 5, 2007)

I live in delhi and had filled up the complaint cause i needed the duplicate sim and idea people told me to file an FIR. But yes geting the phone (nokia 6820) back was a big surprise.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey man I lost my Nokia 6610i in a bus in delhi on 31st Dec. No report of that...
You can get your sim duplicated but the IMEI no. has to be given to the police for tracing.
A good suggestion: In a place like India anybody hardly gets back his lost fone..Forget it and get a new one.


----------



## sariq (Jan 6, 2007)

10 days before a mobile mechanic was arrested in my city for using stolen mobile. other 3 persons who inserted their SIM in that stolen mobile were also arrested. police came with printout of all mobile Nos. which were used in that IMEI no.within 3-4 days of date of theft.

so if you have contacts in BSNL/ Operator then their is a little hope


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

dareprasanna said:


> An IMEI number-The International Mobile Equipment Identity (IMEI) number is an international identity number used to uniquely identify a mobile phone.
> The 15-digit IMEI number is an electronic fingerprint transmitted every time
> a phone is used, which reveals the identity of the mobile handset.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## shyam643 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi to all
Why not try installing a simple software like Micro LMTS to keep mobile safe from thefts & loss - bit.ly/5GOxTY


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Feb 9, 2010)

One & only way is by making a good contact wid any police relative. If they took any interest any mobile can be retrieved back. Other way can be having a touch wid call center guys as I do to retrieve some crucial info about any no. I have contacts in AIRCEL & VODAFONE Delhi. Means shell out sum money if u lost any expensive mobile. By hook or by crook.


----------

